# Foods to help baby gain weight? High calorie foods.



## Chakra (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm looking for very very high calorie foods that are healthy to help my son gain weight. Any ideas?


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

My DD did well with avocado (ripe) and whole milk yogurt. When she was around a year old, she got the "failure to thrive" diagnosis due to low weight. Doc recommended Carnation Instant Breakfast. Um, no, thanks. Aside from that one visit and issue, this doc was/is really great! I found it odd.

Anyway, that was 7+ years ago and I have learned a lot since then. I bet the other mamas here will have lots of great ideas for you. Coconut oil comes to mind, but I am too far removed from babies to know what is good for LOs these days. I saw in another thread that your little guy is 14 months and has liver disease. Best wishes in finding what works!


----------



## Mrshawwk (Apr 5, 2006)

Coconut oil, butter, highest quality eggs, whole (raw) milk with extra cream if possible. My kids like "egg nog", milk, cream, raw egg yoke, maple syrup and a couple drops of vanilla.

Anyway, also meats with the fat. I froze chunks of chicken mixed with chicken fat. Same could be done with beef.

Avoid empty calories.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

eggs
avocado
coconut milk (we make smoothies)
meat drippings made into gravy (use bone broth with it) - dip things in it like cooked broccoli or green beans, or put it on rice
bone broth itself is filled with nutrients
we use fattier meats (the 75% lean ground beef, for instance instead of the 90% lean)
salmon
And yes, my kids had all of those that young (DD2's favorite meal around that age was baked salmon with sauteed spinach)
If you can do nuts, make pine nut ricotta - can be used for a dip or with noodles, pine nuts are high fat


----------

